# Engine/Head making a knocking noise(?)



## `Kid clone (Apr 6, 2008)

So as the title says, my engine or what sounds to be my head, is making an awkward knocking noise. Or if it were to be described any other way I would say it sounds like chattering teeth. Now I thought, "Hey! it's coming from the head so why don't I go replace the head?" So as stupid as I was I go and throw away $300 on a rebuilt head, oil, antifreeze, gasket set and all the other misc. and now it's still making that noise. And the only hint on what the problem is would be the head; now that would either lead me to suspect it's a bad head or I'm just an idiot? Any suggestions would be very much appreciated. I have an 89' 240sx with the stock engine - and just saying, "Replace the engine." would be good enough for me but any other suggestions would also be welcomed. 

Now as far as engine replacement I haven't done it before with any kind of car but I will be looking into doing my first engine swap myself - and I have been looking around the forums but really in the search when I look up engine swap all I really get is the sticky that's on this forum and even that can be a little confusing. (possibly because I'm not familiar with all the acronyms you guys have for some of the parts.) Maybe if you guys could link me to some good posts that would be helpful also, in the mean time I'll be checking wikipedia and the such and a little more on the forums. As for new engines I was checking out this site: Japan Motor Import - JDM Parts and Engines but I wasn't sure how I can tell how any of these engines will fit my car - is it based off of the weight, or is based off of the type of engine. (I'm assuming any of the ones labeled S13 will fit in my car) but some of them are labeled with (90-93) at the end would that be the year of the car that engine came from? Yeah stupid question, but I am not really familiar with alot of this stuff.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Is the noise a rattling sound and is it coming from the front of the motor? If so, then the timing chain assemble is most likely worn; in particular, the chain guide.

The most popular motor swaps are:
- KA24DE into an 89 - 90.
- SR20DET into a S13 or S14.


----------



## `Kid clone (Apr 6, 2008)

The sounds are definitely cominng from the valves on the head, I thought it might've been that the car was running dry with not enough oil lubricating it so should I let the car run longer idle or should I not run it at all? It sounds pretty bad. I know I'm probably not the first person to ask these unoriginal questions but honestly is it me or are these forums kinda dead?



rogoman said:


> The most popular motor swaps are:
> - KA24DE into an 89 - 90.
> - SR20DET into a S13 or S14.


I was probably gonna go the SR20DET route since it seems to be the most popular, that and I can't find a KA24DE(T) engine anywhere. I would assume it would be easier to find parts for an SR20DET anyways.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Being that the motor is a SOHC, it uses hydraulic valve lifters. The lifters may be worn, may have air in them or else the oil pressure is very low.

You can check the oil pressure very easily by installing a temporary mechanical oil pressure gauge. You would remove the oil sensor which is located next to the oil filter and install the mechanical oil pressure gauge in it's place; you may need to get an 1/8 BSPT to 1/8 NPT adapter to hook up the gauge.

With the engine fully warmed up, the pressure should be as follows:
idle - at least 11 psi
3000 RPM - 60 to 70 psi

If the oil pump needs to be replaced, it's easy to do so on an '89 as it bolts on externally.


----------



## `Kid clone (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, I'll look into get that oil sensor and going from there. Since I've already done an oil change, would it help to flush out the car and do another oil change, if that ends up being the problem?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Changing the oil again is not going to do anything. Check that oil pressure and in the meantime try not to use the car if at all possible.


----------



## bugass (Feb 27, 2008)

there is a junk yard near my house that had a very well taken care of 240 that ran into a tree engine was not damaged dont know how many miles are on it the clucter was removed i dont remeber wat he wants for it i think he wanted 600 i live in lodi california if you want ill see if i can get it for you its a simple swap into the 89 s13 the its the same engine as your ka24e just with dual cams you will need an ecu and a tacomoter i can get the ecu but youll have to find a tach or the whole cluster


----------

